# Embryo Donation ??



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello there

just wanted to ask if it is possible to have an Embryo Donation from a couple that are going though ivf at the same time and have lots of fertile eggs ?

I ask as my last ivf i only had 2 eggs that didn't do any thing. i didn't respond to the DR and the drugs well.
Doc says i have the fertility of a 42 year old  

doing ivf in oct but not holding out any hope

cheers for any info

Fire opal


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not too sure how embryo adoptions work. I would of thought that you wouldnt have fresh embryo's, it would be a frozen cycle from people who no longer require there embies. 

I remember you from cycle buddies and I was gutter for you when nothing fertilised... But you only had IVF, ICSI could be the anwser for you. Just getting 2 eggs isnt ideal to us as we want plenty BUT saying that you can only transfer 2. I have had 3 cycles of IVF (1 was ICSI) and never had any frozen. 

Please dont give up on your own embies yet hun. Embryo Adoption is a huge step and only really considere if your hubby's sperm is very poor or your eggs are poor. 

So you dont get lots of eggs, but you dont need them. There are plenty of ladies on FF that got 1 egg at EC and now have babies/children.

There is still so much hope OP.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Nat

cheers for your reply.  
we had a stressy chat about it all last night.

I wish i don't think about it all so much. need to stop and just get my head round it when it happens.
oh why is this soooooooooooooooo hard    

must keep my pecker up 

much love 
Fo


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

My consultant asked me if i would consider donating my embroys if i had more than needed and didnt want to freeze, there was a form i completed you can either donate to a couple or to science for tests.  Talk to your clinic    I know a lady on the twin thread was donating her fertilised blasts to her clinic or looking into it anyway as their freeze time was almost up and they didnt want anymore, she was at the argc.


----------

